# RE: Migration Travel from Lebanon



## mashpotato (9 mo ago)

Hello!

I am at complete loss on what to do with my budgies, and I'm forced to leave my homeland (Lebanon) for good as it has become uninhabitable. In the past year or so we have been looking for solutions to the extent of traveling to a foreign country to giveaway the birds to responsible and conscience person/people. Unfortunately the destination country (gulf) prohibits any form of animals imports except eagles...
We do not have any family member/friend locally that is interested in adopting them, let alone giving them the same treatment: flying outside cage, constant care and distractions, proper food, replacing teflon cookware etc.
My country is collapsing, and there are few European countries that (still) approve the paper work required despite the increasing corruption and negligence by my country. I'm willing to travel and giveaway to anyone interested in Europe, and its easier for me to do so as a multi-citizenship owner and shorter flights.
The 4 birds are mostly tame, one hand reared and very attached (female parent - green), talks few words. A male and a female sibling english and Aust/other (the kids yellow and blue stripe), and one English budgie (white blue - male parent)

Any feedbacks or suggestions such as alternatives are deeply appreciated.
My local country forums/reddit have neglected or removed my posts as they were considered "silly", I'm sure that is not the case here. I'm willing to giveaway to any Lebanese budgie owner (if any) reading this post as the first resort.

Thanks
Kind regards.

P.s: some photos:


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Unfortunately, your photos did not show up.*
*How to upload images to posts*

*I hope one of our members in Europe will be able to take your budgies for you.
Please let us know how things progress.

Best wishes!*


----------



## mashpotato (9 mo ago)

FaeryBee said:


> *Unfortunately, your photos did not show up.*
> *How to upload images to posts*
> 
> *I hope one of our members in Europe will be able to take your budgies for you.
> ...


Thank you!
(I dragged and dropped from Google Photos which caused the issue)


----------



## ZachExMachina (10 mo ago)

I've been following the situation in Lebanon pretty closely and, while it definitely looks bad from the outside looking in, I can't imagine how bad it is actually being there. So, my condolences on being forced to migrate from your home. Unfortunately, I'm in no position to take on 4 budgies myself (and even if I was, I'm from the America). But I still wanted to wish you good luck on finding a home for your little ones, as well as your new life in Europe. Take care and stay safe!


----------



## Siklo (Nov 21, 2021)

So sorry for your situation. 
I had the luck of sharing an apartment with a charming young man from Lebanon when I lived in Madrid, it was like getting a new little brother. 

I wish I could take your babies, but 4 birds in addition to my Pico are too much for me as a newbie and my small apartment. 

I could try finding some budgie forums based in Spain and sharing your post if you're fine with me reposting your pictures?


----------



## Siklo (Nov 21, 2021)

Siklo said:


> So sorry for your situation.
> I had the luck of sharing an apartment with a charming young man from Lebanon when I lived in Madrid, it was like getting a new little brother.
> 
> I wish I could take your babies, but 4 birds in addition to my Pico are too much for me as a newbie and my small apartment.
> ...


@mashpotato 
So I looked around and could only find one forum that ias basically dead, everything else is about breeders. 
I can try Facebook groups, tho I don't really use fb so idk how well that will go. 
Do I have your permission to post about your situation and repost your pictures?


----------



## mashpotato (9 mo ago)

Siklo said:


> @mashpotato
> So I looked around and could only find one forum that ias basically dead, everything else is about breeders.
> I can try Facebook groups, tho I don't really use fb so idk how well that will go.
> Do I have your permission to post about your situation and repost your pictures?


Hello,
Thank you so much for helping, yes there is no problem!


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*Your budgies are beautiful! I hope that someone will be able to take them and give them a safe and loving forever home!*


----------



## mashpotato (9 mo ago)

*Hello @Siklo @FaeryBee @ZachExMachina @JuneBird @BestBudgieFlock !*
Update regarding my post: Migration Travel (forced) since it got locked/archived.

We've managed to find a very decent Rescue/Shelter in Lebanon after a lot of research, it's really unfortunate that this organization is unheard of and we asked everywhere: Parrot Rescue Lebanon | Facebook
I hope this helps, we're really fortunate to have Mr.Chadi doing this mission in Lebanon, he is very caring and humble.
The owner is against giving away to random adopters unless he's really sure that they will be taken care of very well.
There is also a sponsorship option, I'm helping to keep my birds as well as other as much as possible in the sanctuary.
Some indoor multi floor pictures published publicly:















Donation links:
https://gofund.me/fa4adc85”
paypal : [email protected]
Western union or money gram : chadi kachi

Thank you for your support!


----------



## BestBudgieFlock (11 mo ago)

I am very glad you were able to find a good home for your birds


----------



## FaeryBee (May 9, 2011)

*I'm SO glad to hear you were able to find a good place for your budgies.
Thank for your not giving up and for doing so much research to locate the best option for them. 💜💜 *


----------

